# Chi licking furniture, pillows, blankets, etc



## schultzmom (Jun 16, 2009)

My older chi has taken on a bad habit of constantly licking our furniture (cloth and leather), as well as, any pillows or blankets that she can get to. We don't know what has brought this on and can't get her to stop. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Has she had a head injury of any kind or anything traumatic happened to her? Sometimes it can be OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) but if she hasnt done it in the past then something would have had to brought it on.

I know that mine will sometimes lick a lot if they are thirsty and we are out. Lets me know that they need water. Is there water down for her all the time?

That is the only things I can think of right off hand but I am sure others will chime in;-)


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know the answer, but my heeler, Bandit, does this all the time. She starts on her feet then moves to the carpet, blanket, pillow, whatever she is laying on. It drives me nuts and after doing it for so many years her legs are actually stained!!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zoe does this too. Constantly. I worry she will overdose on lotion from licking my roommate! I try to get her to stop but she just licks and licks! I think she has an ocd issue.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not sure what the cause would be. 
Did you switch laundry soap or anything like that recently ?
Dogs develop strange habits.

Stella will lay on me, and start licking her paws.
Eventually shes licking half her paw and half me, so my shirt
gets soaked.

I've noticed her lately licking Lola's ears like there's no tomorrow.
I have to go and push her away or pick Lola up and hold her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Paw and tail licking is a sign of allergies, so just be aware of that. Obsessive licking of pillows, furniture, etc. does sound like an OCD type of disorder.

My mother in laws sheltie started licking at her forearms and eventually licked all the hair off. Not only did she have a food allergy, which started the irritation, but the continued licking caused a sore (lick granuloma) and the vet said it was done out of habit and boredom. 

So check for allergies. And distract her when she starts licking compulsively and give her something else to do. Maybe a kong toy stuffed with something yummy. Then she can lick away at something constructive.

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Justice does this but she has OCD, not said by a vet but it's what we call it becuase she does it everyday and for the same amount time each day.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie is obsessed with licking my hands, absolutely obsessed lol. He grabs them with his paw and will lick every inch of them lol. I even woke one night to find him sitting on me furiously licking my hands lol. I can't stop him.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Our foster, Junie, has this problem. She consistantly licks her paws to the point my husbands shirt or pants are wet, or the couch is wet. I chaulked it up to her slight dimensia being she's older. I did notice though if I give her something to concentrate and chew on like a bully stick or a carrot it'll keep her busy enough she won't go back to licking them again.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

justice does the same thing! 

she licks you for 10mins , the blanket 10mins, bed 10mins,then last she licks her self about 10mins. if i dind't know any better i'd say she has a watch becuase it's always 10mins for every thing. 

When we have alot of people over she does it for about 20mins, it's like she feels it has to be clean before she can go to sleep


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think it may be a Chi thing,Lily does it when you wash your hands or put lotion on,my other chi did it as well.
Michele


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco is a licker too.


----------



## Chacha09 (Jun 12, 2009)

both Mojo and Roxy lick things like that.. almost like they think it's yummy remains of a past meal? hands... blankets.. you name it they lick it. lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter licks his paws too i think it looks cute  but when he licks my pillow when we're about to sleep...that's not too cute because he always starts from his side and then to where my head is...LOL -_-;


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont think it is a good idea to allow them to lick lotions and such. That cant be good for them;-)

Also I dont feel it is a Chi thing but possibly something that can be common for toy breeds but not normal. Mine rarely lick me, Chibi will give me what I call a puppy facial every now and again and they both will groom themselves. Yoshi will lick and chew his feet but that is allergy related. When it is constant and obsessive then it isnt normal. If you can get them to stop pretty easily then that is normal;-)


----------

